# 3 day old English Shepherd puppy



## luvmydogs (Dec 30, 2009)

:001_wub:


----------



## Bearpaw (Dec 10, 2009)

Oh luvmydogs,your pups are so gorgeous! Hope mom and pups are doing well.Well done to you all.x


----------



## taBBy241 (Feb 16, 2010)

aww how adorable. How many did mom have?


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

How adorable, bet you're very proud!


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

Oh, that is just too precious!


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

Gorgeous!!!!! love em!


----------



## luvmydogs (Dec 30, 2009)

Thanks everyone.


taBBy241 said:


> How many did mom have?


She had 10.


----------



## mezzer (Oct 6, 2009)

_what a cute little puppy....gorgeous_


----------



## Baby British (Jan 24, 2010)

Gorgeous, gorgeous ickle pupster :001_tt1:


----------



## sk8rchik13ny (Feb 18, 2010)

Wow...so adorable and innocent.Fits in the palm of your hand.treasure it now,soon they'll be driving you crazy causing mischief! And 10! wow. Take good care of those precious souls!!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

thats a brilliant picture, what a little cute pup,....


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Love the picture,you must be very proud.*


----------



## slbrown2108 (Sep 15, 2009)

congrats hope all went well for mum and pups they are gorgeous


----------

